# suggest amd and intel multi purpose pc



## RAMA PRASAD (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi friends. This is my first post. Please suggest me a multi purpose system.

Purpose is to play games at full settings at 1680x1050, web designing, some animation practice, photoshop, editing etc.
No crossfire sli planning.

A motherboard with usb3 and sata3 is desired.
A quad core processor.
And plan to overclock (if required).
Hard disc of 1TB
I would like to use windows7 os. 

My max budget is 35k to 38k including ups and excluding a monitor and speakers. I would like to purchase in hyderabad.

I already have a samsung lcd Tv 22" 1680x1050. So speakers not required.

My knowledge in hardware is 3 and i never assembled a pc.

Please suggest me both amd and intel along with their costs in hyderabad.
And recommend one among them with a reason. This is only because i can get an idea and come to know the basic differances.
Thank you.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 30, 2010)

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE - 6.7k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H - 4.5k
Corsair DDR3 1333MHz 2*2GB - 2.7k
Sapphire HD6850 - 10.2k
Seagate 1TB - 2.9k
LG DVD Writer - 0.9k
Corsair VX450W - 3.5k
NZXT GAMMA - 2k
Logitech KB & Mouse - .8k
APC 800VA - 3.5k
Total should come up to 37.7k


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Dec 31, 2010)

thank you for the excellant amd configuration but i want an intel one also.

Is intel not possible within my budget range to fulfill my conditions?
Is hd 6850 and gigabyte 880gma ud2h really available in hyderabad at that cost?


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 31, 2010)

The Intel config I've in mind might overshoot your budget by a good 3-4k.You okay with it?
Above prices are online prices.Yesterday itself I had a talk with one of the forum members & got to know that Sapphire HD 6850 has come down to 10.2k.Even *topgear* has posted about this in "Hardware spec sheet/price update" thread.


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Dec 31, 2010)

thats a great news. Then can i opt for 6850 toxic edition.
And my budget has finally arrived to 38k after a lot of increments


----------



## vwad (Dec 31, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> The Intel config I've in mind might overshoot your budget by a good 3-4k.You okay with it?
> *Above prices are online prices.* Yesterday itself I had a talk with one of the forum members & got to know that Sapphire HD 6850 has come down to 10.2k.Even *topgear* has posted about this in "Hardware spec sheet/price update" thread.



Source Link Please If Possible


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 31, 2010)

^^amalgamation from theitwares,lynx-india,smc..the site addresses are :
theitwares.com
smcinternational.in
lynx-india.com

Moreover *topgear* & *Jas* can't go wrong with the prices.


----------



## vwad (Dec 31, 2010)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^amalgamation from theitwares,lynx-india,smc..the site addresses are :
> theitwares.com
> smcinternational.in
> lynx-india.com
> ...



No No No. You got me wrong. I want to know source so that I can buy myself or advise my friends where to buy from. Actually, in my area, I am only one with knowledge of hardware so everyone in office and my clients also rely a lot on my advice. 

No second thoughts about reliability of Digitians !! :adore:


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah thats why I gave the site addresses.Order from any one of 'em.Infact there are a lotta online stores like primeabgb,theitdepot,bitfang,mediahome.in & many more.All the above mentioned online stores are good.As a matter of fact I've ordered a Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM from the theitwares.com.Also previously I had ordered a FSP Saga II 500W from the same store.


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Dec 31, 2010)

Gigabyte 880gma ud2h 6025/-
Gigabyte AMD Motherboard Model - GA-880GM-UD2H ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

good news for 6850 graphics card.
But motherboard...??

I just now checked the hardware specs thread. Nice and usefull update.
But the differance between 6850 stock and 6850 toxic is 1000/-.
Is the toxic edition worth that extra 1000 rupees.

and i think,
 if online prices are less then definitely direct shop prices might be much less?
What could be the price of 6850 and 6850toxic in shops (hyderabad area).


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 31, 2010)

Try smc & call 'em about the availability of the MoBo.
"and i think,
if online prices are less then definitely direct shop prices might be much less?"
That varies from place to place buddy.Take my city for e.g. Bhubaneswar.A 2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM costs 2.3/2.4k over here whereas its available for 1.3k/1.4k at the theitwares,smc,techshop.in & many other online stores.So what you think is definitely not true.You gotta find out for yourself since you stay in Hyderabad.
I'll give you another e.g. Kolkatta.There 2GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM costs 1.1k or even less than that.
What I mean to say is pricing differs from place to place.You can't make a conclusion that local shop prices will be less than that of online stores.


----------



## fatalcore (Jan 1, 2011)

RAMA PRASAD said:


> But the differance between 6850 stock and 6850 toxic is 1000/-.
> Is the toxic edition worth that extra 1000 rupees.



Hi, can somebody really explin this question , I am too thinking for this card but having the same confussion.

Thanks in advance,
Fatalcore.

Wish u all a very happy new year !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2011)

Sapphire Introduces Radeon HD 6850 TOXIC Edition Graphics Card | techPowerUp


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Jan 2, 2011)

*urgent please. asus mobo equal to gigabyte880gma ud2h*

friends.
Urgent help required.
My brother was confirming the cost of pc configuration. A very close friend of him is suggesting him not to take gigabyte mobn.
He says that they fail frequently. So for this reason they give hand to hand replacement for this board, He says.
Is this true?
And please tell me a asus mobo equal to 880gma ud2h.
I an not interested in crossfire or sli. I want future proof board.
Urgent please. Waiting


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: urgent please. asus mobo equal to gigabyte880gma ud2h*

First and the foremost. Please stop creating many threads. Your brother's friend has little idea about how things work. If a company is giving hand-to-hand replacement, it means that their products are crap? 

Gigabyte and Asus are both reliable. With Rashi handling Asus' RMA, I'd rather go for Gigabyte.

But here is the Asus alternative: *ASUS M4A87TD-EVO* @ 6.4k

*Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H*
*www.gigabyte.in/fileupload/product/2/3632/3582.jpg

*ASUS M4A87TD-EVO*
*in.asus.com/websites/Global/products/YATvwCy0OZLGNWwp/L5lknJktYjvLfBlh_500.jpg


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: urgent please. asus mobo equal to gigabyte880gma ud2h*

ok thank you very much. Just created the thread because it is very urgent.
Now please move this thread to the relavent place or delete it. Thank you for the reply


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: urgent please. asus mobo equal to gigabyte880gma ud2h*

Thread merged with your original thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...35544-suggest-amd-intel-multi-purpose-pc.html


----------



## fatalcore (Jan 2, 2011)

@Jaskanwar Singh 

 thanks bro.


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Jan 2, 2011)

@ico
thank you brother.


----------



## ico (Jan 2, 2011)

you're welcome.


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Jan 6, 2011)

what to do now?
CON FUSED . . . . . . .​


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 6, 2011)

I would say wait for Sandybridge.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 6, 2011)

We are Brand Loyal to Intel so m posting a Config which my frnd has purchased on 31st Dec. '10

Intel i5-760 Processor & Intel Board DH57DD @ Rs. 16000/-
Intel Desktop Board DH57DD - Overview 
(it has 10 channel audio & SATA 3.0 support but unfortunately no USB 3.0, only USB 2.0)

Geforce Graphics Card @ 2500/-
2GB DDR3 RAM @ Rs. 1050/-
Samsung 1TB HDD @ Rs. 2700/-
Normal Cabinet @ Rs. 700/-
350W Cooler Master PS @ 1750/-
Samsung 21.5" LCD @ Rs. 8000/-
621V iBall UPS @ Rs. 1400/-
Samsung DVD @ Rs. 850/-
Logitech Wireless KB MS @ 1200/-

Total Roundup @ Rs. 36000/- including Tax


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2011)

What the hell is Gefore graphics card @ 2500? All the gaming cards made by nVidia are termed as Geforce. And do uou really thing that a 2.5 card can play all the games in high setting when 40K cards are also available. 
a 2.5K card is only a HTPC card and simply can't be considered for gaming.


----------



## ico (Jan 6, 2011)

RAMA PRASAD said:


> what to do now?
> CON FUSED . . . . . . .​


Even contest.

You want to wait your Sandy Bridge, then wait for it.  But it will be expensive.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

i3 2100 is a dual core model with ht. Opt for sandybridge quadcores and they are very good. My pick would be an i5 2400 or if you can increase your budget, then i5 2500k.


----------



## satyamy (Jan 6, 2011)

Cilus said:


> What the hell is Gefore graphics card @ 2500? All the gaming cards made by nVidia are termed as Geforce. And do uou really thing that a 2.5 card can play all the games in high setting when 40K cards are also available.
> a 2.5K card is only a HTPC card and simply can't be considered for gaming.


y so angry ?? 

keep ur processor cool 
i just posted what my frnd purchased n btw his budget is 35-38K for full PC not just for 40K Graphics Card


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 6, 2011)

May be he just wanted you to post accurate details.Or may be he had a bad day at the office..


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

he he *cilus* just wanted to clear things out.


----------



## RAMA PRASAD (Jan 6, 2011)

Definitely i cannot go for such an expensive processor.
My budget for motherboard, processor, and a graphic card should not exceed 24k.
And my requirement is to max out games at 1680x1050, some designing, animation(future interest)  video editing, photosiop etc.

I came to know that sandy bridge i3 is going to be cheaper than 955 be. And the reviews show that it has a upper hand in 80% of the tests.
My doubt is, i think i anyhow cannot afford i5 2xxx, can i opt for sandy bridge i3 leaving 955 behind or  is this a bad idea looking at the dual vs quad cores.
Please suggest me.
If 955 then within a week and if sandy bridge i3 them may be after 2 months. Please clear me


----------



## satyamy (Jan 6, 2011)

RAMA PRASAD said:


> If 955 then within a week and if sandy bridge i3 them may be after 2 months. Please clear me



u urself given ur answer

if u can than wait for sandy  i3 
generally/hopefully price falls soon


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

Try amd phenom 2 1065t if you cannot go for sandybridge i5's. Roughly should cost around 8k.


----------

